
Emails Show Unqualified Clinton Foundation Donor Appointed to Intel Board - ZoeZoeBee
http://www.realclearpolitics.com/video/2016/06/10/abcs_brian_ross_do_newly_released_clinton_emails_show_quid_pro_quo.html
======
venomsnake
Intel as Intelligence, not the company.

